# AVGN



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 1, 2010)

Lock/Delete please


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 2, 2010)

"Hey Bug Bunny, want some shit!"

My favorite line xD


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2010)

"its like trying to stick my dick in a cherro"

i love that line for the intellivions


----------

